# Referees “disrespect” Suns players, then eject them



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Suns were blown out by the Thunder on Wednesday, in a game that was relatively competitive through the first three quarters. It was a four point game just seconds into the fourth, before the Thunder took control behind 11 points from James Harden in the final period, which helped turn the game into a 20-point laugher for Oklahoma City before the night was through.
> 
> But the real joke was on the Suns, and it appeared to come from the officials.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/03/31/referees-disrespect-suns-players-then-eject-them-in-teams-blowout-loss-to-the-thunder/


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ya, I heard about this right after the game. I don't believe there has been any punishment handed down from the Front Office. Which is BS


----------

